# أشهر المعالم والآثار العالمية قديما وحديثا



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

1_مقبرة هليكارناسوس أو الموسوليوم 
أقيم هذا البناء في آسيا الصغرى عام 352 ق م في مدينة هليكارناسوس ليكون قبرا للملك موزول بأمر من زوجته أرتيميسا
2-هيكل أرتيميس 

وهو معبد شهير بناه كريسوس ملك ليديا في مدينة أفسس في تركيا الحالية عام 550 ق م وتهدم عام 262 ولم يبق منه إلا آثار الأعمدة

3-مدفع وناقوس القيصر بموسكو 

وهما يوجدان داخل مبنى الكرملين ، وقد صب هذا المدفع عام 1586 م ووزنه حوالي 40 طنا، أما الناقوس فهو أضخم ناقوس في العالم ،حيث يزن 25 طنا، وقد صب عام 1735 م

4-قصر بوتالا 

وهو قصر يوجد في التبت قرب الهند، وشيد هذا القصر عام 1655 م ، وشيده الدالاي لاما الخامس الذي حكم التبت من عام 1617 م إلى 1682 م ، ويعد هذا القصر من أروع الإنجازات المعمارية ، بل هو من أعظم المباني إثارة للإعجاب في العالم 


5-برج بيزا المائل

من المعالم الأثرية في مدينة توسكانيا بإيطاليا أنشئ في القرون الوسطى، ويتكون من 8 طوابق ، وترجع شهرته إلى أنه لا يقف عاموديا، ولكنه مرتفع بوضع مائل نتيجة هبوط التربة . ويبذل عدد من المهندسين العالميين الآن جهودا كبيرة للحفاظ على هذا المعلم الشهير


6_برج إيفل
من معالم باريس الشهيرة، أنشأه المهندس الفرنسي إيفعل عام 1889م ، ويبلغ ارتفاعه 328 مترا، وصنع من الحديد والصلب ، وتوجد أعلاه محطة أرصاد جوية ومحطة للتلفزيون ، ومحطة لاسلكية، هو معلم سياحي مهم في باريس اليوم 
7-قوس النصر
وهو أضخم قوس في العالم ، وهو بناء على شكل قوس من الداخل ، بناه نابليون بونابرت عام 1807 م تخليدا لانتصارات الجيوش الفرنسية، وهو موجود في باريس
8-برج القاهرة

وهو أعلى برج أسمنتي في العالم ، ويتكون من 15 طابقا 


9-ساعة بيج بن في لندن

وهي ساعة ضخمة جدا حيث ، يبلغ وزنها 13,5 طنا، وأنشئت عام 1859 م 


10-تمثال الحرية في نيويورك

وهو تمثال ضخم يقع على ميناء نيويورك ، قام بعمله النحات الفرنسي باثولدي ، ويبلغ طوله 46 مترا




11-مكتبة الكونجرس 

وهي أكبر مكتبة في العالم ، تقع في مدينة واشنطن ، وتضم أكثر من 40 مليون كتاب ، وعددا كبيرا من الصحف والمجلات والمخطوطات

12-صاري إذاعة وارسو 

وهو أعلى نقطة من صنع الإنسان على وجه الأرض ، إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه647 مترا 



13-برج التليفزيون في طوكيو

وهو برج معدني ، ويعد أعلى برج مصنوع من الحديد في العالم ، إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه 400 متر 



14-ناطحة سحاب الامباير ستيت في نيويورك

وهو مبنى كبير يبلغ ارتفاعه 416 مترا، ويتكون من 102 طابق



15-ناطحة سحاب برج سيرز في شيكاغو بأمريكا

وهو أعلى بناء في العالم ، إذ يبلغ 110 طوابق ، وارتفاعه 443 مترا​


----------



## جيلان (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			4-قصر بوتالا 

وهو قصر يوجد في التبت قرب الهند، وشيد هذا القصر عام 1655 م ، وشيده الدالاي لاما الخامس الذي حكم التبت من عام 1617 م إلى 1682 م ، ويعد هذا القصر من أروع الإنجازات المعمارية ، بل هو من أعظم المباني إثارة للإعجاب في العالم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الهند جبارة فى المبانى زى تاج محل والحاجات الجادمة دى




			15-ناطحة سحاب برج سيرز في شيكاغو بأمريكا

وهو أعلى بناء في العالم ، إذ يبلغ 110 طوابق ، وارتفاعه 443 مترا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يوعدنا ياختى
احنا اخرنا عشر طوابق:new2:
شكرا حبيبتى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> 1_مقبرة هليكارناسوس أو الموسوليوم
> أقيم هذا البناء في آسيا الصغرى عام 352 ق م في مدينة هليكارناسوس ليكون قبرا للملك موزول بأمر من زوجته أرتيميسا
> 2-هيكل أرتيميس
> 
> ...





*جميل  swety koky girl
معلومات مفيدة 
مشكورة 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> الهند جبارة فى المبانى زى تاج محل والحاجات الجادمة دى
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا جيلان على مرورك الغالى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يوعدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على رائيك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كليم متى على مشاركتك الحلوة
يارب الكل يستفيد والموضوع يعجبكوا​


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل .
شكرا جزيلا لتعبك .


----------



## ارووجة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلومات الجميلة دي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل .
> شكرا جزيلا لتعبك .


*ميرسى يا قلم على مشاركتك الحلوة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر عالمعلومات الجميلة دي



*العفو يا ارووجة  وميرسى على مرورك الغالى​*


----------

